

Android vs. iOS Development: Fight - chris-at
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/16/the-state-of-the-art

======
ktran03
My mobile dev experience consists of thus far 95% time allotted to iOS and 5%
allotted to Android. Thus, I'm in no position to accurately compare the two. I
feel the same holds true for the author, and most of the commenters. Yet
everyone's pretending like they have no bias's or they know both platforms
well enough to make a fair objective comparison.

Almost always, when something's written about iOS vs. Android, the underlying
reason for justification is more rooted in 'proving' their preferred OS is
superior, rather than any objective reasoning.

